# Kindle RESET screen as screensaver



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how to capture the image that comes up when you reset the kindle? Because I would like to use that image as my screensaver, its the tree with the kid sitting, but solid and doesn't have the definition of kindle beneath it. thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I found a pic on the web and altered it.... I made two versions; one darker, one brighter. I think the brighter one will look better on the Kindle screen.


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks, looks awesome.


----------

